

Why are black students being paddled more in the public schools? - swamp40
http://hechingerreport.org/content/controversy-corporal-punishment-public-schools-painful-racial-subtext_15563/

======
swamp40
I honestly thought I was going to be reading a reprinted article from the 50's
or 60's.

